# Logitech Game Software installation problem with FF EX wheel



## viezure (Dec 27, 2008)

I bought a Logitech Formula Force EX. I followed the instructions from the manual and installed the software from the cd first (logitech game software 4.60), without plugging in the wheel. It installed, then it opened up a new window telling me to plug in the wheel. I plugged it in (windows recognized it as Formula Force EX usb), it lit up, and i clicked next. On the detection part, the install bar went about half and then stayed that way.. forever. I ended the operation (ctrl-alt-del), went to device manager, the wheel is recognized under HID as Logitech Formula Force EX USB and Logitech Formula Force EX USB (HID). Also went start - run - joy.cpl, wheel is recognized, i clicked on properties, pressed the pedals, steer the wheel, i pressed the buttons and it started the simulation etc, everything works great from here except when i press on Settings to calibrate my wheel, it recognises the wheel, but when it tells me to push the pedals, i push them and nothing, they don't work (altough in the main window they work just fine).



So i unplugged the wheel, unistalled the software ( i should also mention that logitech profiler doesn't find any wheel - as seen in the attached image) and installed LGS 5.02, with the same effect, it installs, then when it tells me that a calibration window will open, nothing actually starts. When i click manually on Launch LGS, it loads in tray, in game controllers finds my wheel but in logitech profiler it doesn't.



So i thought to try and play something. I entered CMR DiRT and it works great, wheel, pedals, feedback, everything, i managed to play quite a bit. Tried NFS Pro Street, but in the main menu it kept selecting through the options and when i press the gas pedal i can go up in the menus, i release it it goes down all by itself. Tried NFS Undercover, the pedals are not recognized, just the wheel.



Please guys, help me, i just bought the wheel today, should i take it back and get a replacement? Is the wheel broken (deffect) or is some software problem??



PS: to recap, the wheel is recognized under HID, i can test it fully in Game controlers (run - joy.cpl), LGS won't install proprely (not advancing with detection in 5.02 and not loading the detection wizard in 4.6), only game that works as it must is DiRT.



HELP! 

Images:
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/1296/cxvrw2.jpg
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/3453/cxv2gv8.jpg


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try doing it the reverse way

plug in the wheel and let windows install the driver
restart
install the driver from the cd


----------



## viezure (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks, that worked, i managed to install succesfully the logitech profiler, it works with no problems 

DiRT still plays great, but in NFS (either prostreet or undercover) i still have this problem "Tried NFS Pro Street, but in the main menu it kept selecting through the options and when i press the gas pedal i can go up in the menus, i release it it goes down all by itself." Maybe it's a game thing?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

it probably is just the game being wierd.

I like to think windows is a messed up kid, whos pretty smart but very stubborn and likes to throw tantrums constantly

reverse psychology works and so does modifying the kids memory. sounds mean but windows is a little brat


----------



## viezure (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah, he's an annoing brat, i almost formated my drive and risked to lose my gta 4 saves 

And regarding NFS, i managed to make undercover to work perfect, by using these settings http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/2752/39823051bb2.jpg in logitech game profiler. Like with every new stuff i get, there are many little things to do to make it work, but at least (i hope) the wheel isn't broken \/


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea I just got a new mouse
Logitech G9 gaming mouse

no new software or anything its all pre-stored in the mouse
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104079


----------



## viezure (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a quick question: is it ok to let the wheel plugged in all the time (he's lit up)?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would think so. I keep my Xbox 360 controler plugged in for long periods of time sometimes. is it a hassle to move it around all the time?

only drain on the system from the wheel is the PSU. If the PSU is good enough then whatever, leave it and it shouldn't drain too much power at all


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

my logi MOMO force wheel, after breaking and DIY repairing the shifter 4 times and being plugged into power and USB 24/7 for 3 some odd years, still works great. So yes, Logi's will handle whatever you throw at them.


----------

